# Lens advice for Yosemite



## kaptainkatsu (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm planning on doing a road trip to Yosemite at the end of July. I have a 1DXII and 7DII, 16-35 f4 IS, 70-200 f2.8 II. Probably going to pick up a 2x extender as well.

While this isn't a photography trip, I kind of have the thought of renting a super tele of some sort to take along with me on this trip. Would the 70-200 + 2x be enough? Should I rent something longer like a 500 or 600?


----------



## Ann and Rob Simpson (Jun 28, 2016)

The larger mammals are very acclimated to people in Yosemite and a 70-200 + 2x would do most of the time. We wrote the “Nature Guide to Yosemite” and we did the cover shot of a Belding’s Ground Squirrel with a 100mm macro lens. Many of the birds would, of course, be better with a 500 or 600mm. I would take an extension tube or diopters if you don’t have a true macro as the place is great for wildflowers and butterflies. Renting a 100 mm macro would be a good choice. Your 16-35 f4 L IS will be busy with the scenery.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 28, 2016)

If you have not used a super-tele before, renting one may not be the best idea..... they do take a bit of time to get used to... you shoot higher shutter speeds, you need greater stability, you need a good head on the tripod, etc, etc...

Have you considered a 150-600 from Tamron or Sigma? They are both nice lenses and do a great job if you can keep them around F9.... That way you can practise with the lens before you go.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jun 28, 2016)

I was there a few weeks ago and just had my 70-200 f4 and wished I had a 400mm lens once for a bear. So I think you should be fine. There wasn't a lot of wild life at yosemite (valley) way too many people. I had a lot better luck finding wildlife in sequoia national park and would of loved a 500-600 lens there.


----------



## nc0b (Jun 28, 2016)

If you can justify the 100-400mm II, that would be a great adjunct on the long side to your other two lenses. The 24-105mm f/4 has a pretty nice macro mode. I still prefer the 400mm f/5.6 for BIF, but for general wildlife, the new zoom with IS great. The 2X TC III worked fine for most anything except BIF, but I sold my TC after I got the 400mm prime.


----------



## Gareth (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> If you have not used a super-tele before, renting one may not be the best idea..... they do take a bit of time to get used to... you shoot higher shutter speeds, you need greater stability, you need a good head on the tripod, etc, etc...



I concur. While I haven't used a 500/600mm prime, I've read the 600mm II isn't really handhold able, and the 500 II is barely. Forget about the originals. 

I got by fine at Yosemite with my Sigma 12-24mm, 35mm Art and Canon 70-200mm II + 2x. If you're bringing both bodies, you have the additional reach of the 7D anyway.


----------

